# quota workpermit



## clopman (Jul 29, 2015)

The Compliance letter from the Department of Home Affairs and the information currently on the Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas indicate that, “The quota work permit remains valid for as long as the permit holder is employed within the area of expertise and permit holders are required to report to the Department of Home Affairs on an annual basis in order to confirm that they continue to be employed in their designated professions.” 

My original permit says enter before or on 25-03-2015, so my question is, is it true that my permit has expired regardless of the information on compliance letter and website


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Clopman, 

I responded to your query in the other post.


----------

